# CHEVITOS, AZTEC CREATIONS, CHICANOS PRIDE



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

FLYER COMIN SOON


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

:biggrin: hope to see you all there :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Oct 23 2009, 11:56 PM~15451842
> *:biggrin: hope to see you all there :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Oct 23 2009, 09:56 PM~15451842
> *:biggrin: hope to see you all there :biggrin:
> *


i thought it was the 21st of november? too close to x-mas brother


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

:biggrin: ya i know but there was one going on the sameday so we decide that we would chang it. so we could get more clubs to come,it will be cool :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Oct 24 2009, 08:58 AM~15453880
> *:biggrin: ya i know but there was one going on the sameday so we decide that we would chang it. so we could get more clubs to come,it will be cool  :biggrin:
> *


  thats the same day as the one where going to


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

whos is on that day,hope you can make it sorry guys :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Oct 24 2009, 08:55 PM~15457690
> *whos is on that day,hope you can make it sorry guys :biggrin:
> *


yours


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Oct 25 2009, 05:49 AM~15459395
> *yours
> *


(you got jokes :biggrin: )what the hell are you doing on here so early on a sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Oct 25 2009, 10:01 AM~15460372
> *(you got jokes :biggrin: )what the hell are you doing on here so early on a sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

TTMFT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Going to be a good one!


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

CAN'T WAIT THIS IS GOING TO TOP OFF THE YEAR :biggrin: I HOPE THAT ALL CLUBS CAN MAKE IT WE CHOSE A DATE THAT NOBODY HAD SO THAT WE COULD GET EVERY CLUBS PARTICIPATION. WE WILL SEE YOU ALL THERE HOPEFULLY :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Oct 24 2009, 05:56 AM~15452838
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Q~VO RALPH DOES THAT MEAN I CAN COUNT YOU AND THE REST OF YOUR CLUB IN????? :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Oct 24 2009, 07:18 AM~15453086
> *i thought it was the 21st of november? too close to x-mas brother
> *



TOY DRIVES ARE FOR CHRISTMAS BROTHER :biggrin: HOPE TO SEE YOU AND THE CLUB OUT THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## ez money 408 (Jun 22, 2008)

count us in brotha :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

T T T FOR THE S.J RIDERS


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Oct 25 2009, 06:17 PM~15463397
> *TOY DRIVES ARE FOR CHRISTMAS BROTHER :biggrin: HOPE TO SEE YOU AND THE CLUB OUT THERE :thumbsup:
> *


okay :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

We will be there !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Oct 26 2009, 04:48 PM~15472869
> *We will be there !!! :thumbsup:
> *


I know your club will, but you?


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Oct 26 2009, 05:37 PM~15473456
> *I know your club will, but you?
> *


 :angry: YA ILL BE THERE !!!!!! :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Oct 26 2009, 05:37 PM~15473456
> *I know your club will, but you?
> *


YOU SHOULD BE ASKING YOURSELF THAT QUESTION


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 26 2009, 06:08 PM~15473874
> *YOU SHOULD BE ASKING YOURSELF THAT QUESTION
> *


thats hella funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

We will be there .....


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EXCANDALOW, CHE1


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Oct 26 2009, 04:46 PM~15472846
> *okay :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 26 2009, 10:41 PM~15477734
> *We will be there .....
> 
> *



GRACIAS LOCS I WILL BE AT YOUR TURKEY DRIVE AS I PROMISED HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Oct 26 2009, 05:54 PM~15473676
> *:angry: YA ILL BE THERE !!!!!! :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: RIGHT ON BRO WE WILL SEE YOU OUT THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 27 2009, 12:04 AM~15478418
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: EXCANDALOW, CHE1
> *



Q~VO MI EXCANDALOW HOMIES. WILL YOU BE MAKING A PRESENCE AT OUR EVENT :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Oct 27 2009, 09:27 AM~15480431
> *
> *



Q~VO JIMMY


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

You know Patróns will be in the House :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Oct 27 2009, 12:53 PM~15482315
> *You know Patróns will be in the House :biggrin:
> *



GRACIAS HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48+Oct 26 2009, 05:54 PM~15473676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is rachel going to bring out her wagon?


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Oct 27 2009, 03:16 PM~15483460
> *So you been a good boy and got the ok to play with the men!
> I got a spot in my back seat for you!
> Is rachel going to bring out her wagon?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

:biggrin:  

*T
T
M
F
T
*


----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

We will see you there....... :thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Oct 27 2009, 04:21 PM~15484210
> *:biggrin:
> 
> x2*


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt for SAN JO


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlvdBombs_@Oct 27 2009, 08:06 PM~15486930
> *We will see you there....... :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Oct 27 2009, 08:50 PM~15487510
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Right on Bro :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Oct 28 2009, 03:24 PM~15494963
> *ttt for SAN JO
> *



:yes: Yes Sir To the M F Top !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Oct 28 2009, 03:24 PM~15494963
> *ttt for SAN JO
> *


thats right what the lil paul said from the og paul


----------



## nicolezhu85 (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.tradeshoes9.com/


----------



## bigricks68 (Apr 19, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Oct 27 2009, 08:50 PM~15487510
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

:biggrin: ill be there for sure :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: WE WILL MAKE IT. SAN JOSE'S FINEST C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Oct 25 2009, 08:14 PM~15463378
> *Q~VO RALPH DOES THAT MEAN I CAN COUNT YOU AND THE REST OF YOUR CLUB IN????? :biggrin:
> *


FOO SHOO SOME OF CARS ARE GOIN TO BE DOWN BUT FOR THE MOST PART WE SHOULD ALL B THERE


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

i got two jumpers booked :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: and dj is still pending :dunno:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Oct 30 2009, 04:58 PM~15517090
> *FOO SHOO SOME OF CARS ARE GOIN TO BE DOWN BUT FOR THE MOST PART WE SHOULD ALL B THERE
> *



Gracias Bro See you out there :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Oct 30 2009, 07:36 PM~15518269
> *i got two jumpers booked  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: and dj is still pending  :dunno:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 Don't trip we will get it figured out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Oct 31 2009, 09:21 AM~15521733
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

:cheesy: boy wonder is going to call me today,he said more then likely he can so will see :cheesy:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Oct 31 2009, 12:05 PM~15522955
> *:cheesy: boy wonder is going to call me today,he said more then likely he can so will see  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 28 2009, 10:41 PM~15500691
> *thats right what the lil paul said from the og paul
> *


the real paul here :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Oct 31 2009, 02:45 PM~15523540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks moose


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Oct 30 2009, 07:36 PM~15518269
> *i got two jumpers booked  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: and dj is still pending  :dunno:
> *




just have Paul sing 4 toys


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 31 2009, 03:09 PM~15523670
> *just have Paul sing 4 toys
> *


were try to get toys not scare the kids away :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Oct 31 2009, 03:13 PM~15523704
> *were try to get toys not scare the kids away :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


ok how bout Naomi?


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Oct 31 2009, 02:45 PM~15523540
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good!

TTT


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Oct 31 2009, 02:45 PM~15523540
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias Moose :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

good moring everyone 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 2 2009, 08:29 AM~15535688
> *good moring everyone
> :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



buenos dias


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Nov 2 2009, 11:32 AM~15537477
> *T
> T
> T
> ...



Nice avatar Bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigmex408 (Feb 21, 2007)

_SocioS will be in da casa SHOOOO_


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigmex408_@Nov 2 2009, 05:39 PM~15540965
> *SocioS will be in da casa SHOOOO
> *


_


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

WE WILL SEE YOU OUT THERE!!!!_


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmex408_@Nov 2 2009, 05:39 PM~15540965
> *SocioS will be in da casa SHOOOO
> *


_


see u there Eric _


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 2 2009, 11:05 PM~15545205
> *see u there Eric
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Orale Jesse :biggrin:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

3 CLUB'S RIGHT HERE DOING IT BIG FOR THE KID'S.... :thumbsup:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Nov 2 2009, 03:42 PM~15539848
> *Nice avatar Bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



 :thumbsup: THANKS BROTHER SEE YOU SOON FOR THE HOLIDAY SPIRIT


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Nov 3 2009, 01:05 AM~15546234
> *3 CLUB'S RIGHT HERE DOING IT BIG FOR THE KID'S.... :thumbsup:
> *



That's what it's all about. Giving back to the community specially the kids :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Nov 3 2009, 08:32 AM~15547443
> *  :thumbsup: THANKS BROTHER SEE YOU SOON FOR THE HOLIDAY SPIRIT
> *



:thumbsup: I hope that you and your club can make it :biggrin: Bring whoever you can we are trying to do it big for the kids  :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

:biggrin: it looking good evetrything is going smoothly. thanks to everyone for your support :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Nov 2 2009, 11:33 PM~15545506
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Orale Jesse :biggrin:
> *



see u there sir


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 3 2009, 11:32 AM~15549081
> *see u there sir
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Nov 3 2009, 03:44 PM~15551437
> *
> *



ORALE HENRY YOU GONNA BRING THE TROKITA OUT TO THE TOY DRIVE :biggrin:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Nov 3 2009, 04:17 PM~15552360
> *ORALE HENRY YOU GONNA BRING THE TROKITA OUT TO THE TOY DRIVE :biggrin:
> *


Im henrys other half lol. His name on here is 1sick51. :biggrin: 

As far as the truck goes depends if he has to work


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## boy64impala (Mar 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Oct 31 2009, 03:01 PM~15523614
> *thanks moose
> *


Before you Guys Blast that Flyer Please Fix RAFFLE the L's missing guys


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boy64impala_@Nov 3 2009, 08:22 PM~15554431
> *Before you Guys Blast that Flyer Please Fix RAFFLE the L's missing guys
> *


ON BLAST!!!!

I heard stevie is dressing up as santa?


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Nov 3 2009, 06:47 PM~15553278
> *Im henrys other half lol. His name on here is 1sick51.  :biggrin:
> 
> As far as the truck goes depends if he has to work
> *



Oh Hi Yolanda :biggrin: 

I hope he doesn't have to work :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by boy64impala_@Nov 3 2009, 08:22 PM~15554431
> *Before you Guys Blast that Flyer Please Fix RAFFLE the L's missing guys
> *



YOU BARELY NOTICED THAT :biggrin: 

I ASKED MOOSE TO CALL ME BUT HE HASN'T YET SO WE MIGHT HAVE TO DEAL WITH WHAT WE GOT. WHO TOLD YOU BOY :biggrin: DID YOU SPELL CHECK IT????


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Nov 3 2009, 06:17 PM~15552360
> *ORALE HENRY YOU GONNA BRING THE TROKITA OUT TO THE TOY DRIVE :biggrin:
> *



IF I DONT WORK YES I WILL HAVE SJ TROKITA THERE


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Nov 3 2009, 09:19 PM~15555198
> *ON BLAST!!!!
> 
> I heard stevie is dressing up as santa?
> *


yA DO IT FOR THE KIDS BRO .....


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT FOR A GOOD CUASE


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Nov 3 2009, 09:19 PM~15555198
> *ON BLAST!!!!
> 
> I heard stevie is dressing up as santa?
> *


ya, i dont think so that paulys job. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 4 2009, 10:51 AM~15559882
> *ya, i dont think so that paulys job. :biggrin:
> *


Put your pride aside and think about the kids! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Nov 4 2009, 08:44 AM~15558698
> *IF I DONT WORK YES I WILL HAVE SJ TROKITA THERE
> *



called in sick


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Nov 4 2009, 12:08 PM~15560611
> *Put your pride aside and think about the kids! :biggrin:
> *


DO IT FOR THE KIDS .FATASS . :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 4 2009, 12:45 PM~15560950
> *DO IT FOR THE KIDS .FATASS . :biggrin:
> *


Tell your brother stop acting up, I would tell you but your to dark!


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Nov 4 2009, 08:44 AM~15558698
> *IF I DONT WORK YES I WILL HAVE SJ TROKITA THERE
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 4 2009, 10:51 AM~15559882
> *ya, i dont think so that paulys job. :biggrin:
> *



SANTA WILL BE MAKING HIS APPEARANCE :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48+Nov 4 2009, 09:03 AM~15558825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GRACIAS MY BROTHA RALPH !!!!


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Nov 4 2009, 06:09 PM~15563775
> *Tell your brother stop acting up, I would tell you but your to dark!
> *


we got a black prez why not a black santa
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

TTT

Posted your flyer on our website.





> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 3 2009, 08:03 PM~15553468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 4 2009, 09:01 PM~15565813
> *we got a black prez why not a black santa
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Your right and your brother won't need to stuff his stomach thanks to how much he stuffs his face!


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Nov 5 2009, 12:40 PM~15571755
> *Your right and your brother won't need to stuff his stomach thanks to how much he stuffs his face!
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :loco:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 5 2009, 12:58 PM~15571956
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:      :loco:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 4 2009, 09:01 PM~15565813
> *we got a black prez why not a black santa
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 Oh I thought you meant Chevitos has a Black Prez your talkin about Obama Mama :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Nov 5 2009, 05:48 PM~15575070
> *:0  :0  Oh I thought you meant Chevitos has a Black Prez your talkin about Obama Mama :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no thats black memebers :biggrin: :biggrin: oh thats fucked up hahahahahhaha......


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 5 2009, 05:51 PM~15575105
> *no thats black memebers :biggrin:  :biggrin: oh thats fucked up hahahahahhaha......
> *



What up Stevie you off work again today? Did you set up a date to go see the Pastor? :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Nov 4 2009, 10:25 PM~15566641
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect Moose Gracias Brotha !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Nov 5 2009, 05:52 PM~15575120
> *What up Stevie you off work again today? Did you set up a date to go see the Pastor? :biggrin:
> *


he might show up tommrow to the meeting


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 5 2009, 05:57 PM~15575187
> *he might show up tommrow to the meeting
> *



:0 :0 Are you sure you want him to see us Drunk???? :biggrin: Just kidding Bro that's cool I have some questions about electricity and selling stuff. So I will see you guys manyana :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

:biggrin: you guys just gona have drink lightly hhahahahahahahah ya right :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 5 2009, 07:53 PM~15576530
> *:biggrin: you guys just gona have drink lightly hhahahahahahahah ya right  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

:420: :420: What's up Mr. Pastor :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Nov 4 2009, 10:25 PM~15566641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice flyer


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Nov 4 2009, 10:25 PM~15566641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: TTT FOR THE KID'S


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.duke_@Nov 5 2009, 11:20 PM~15578877
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave: TTT FOR THE KID'S
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Nov 5 2009, 09:46 PM~15577276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.duke_@Nov 5 2009, 11:20 PM~15578877
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave: TTT FOR THE KID'S
> *


that's right thmft 4 the kid's


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

*THIS EVENT IS A FAMILY ORIENTED EVENT FOR THE KIDS SO PLEASE BE SURE TO BRING YOUR KIDS OUT TO THIS EVENT. THERE WILL BE A LOT OF ENTERTAINMENT OUT THERE FOR THEM. SO BRING THE KIDS LEAVE THE ATTITUDES AND DRAMA AT HOME :biggrin: LET'S MAKE THIS A SUCCESSFUL TOY DRIVE :thumbsup: *


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Nov 7 2009, 02:31 PM~15592299
> *THIS EVENT IS A FAMILY ORIENTED EVENT FOR THE KIDS SO PLEASE BE SURE TO BRING YOUR KIDS OUT TO THIS EVENT. THERE WILL BE A LOT OF ENTERTAINMENT OUT THERE FOR THEM. SO BRING THE KIDS LEAVE THE ATTITUDES AND DRAMA AT HOME :biggrin:  LET'S MAKE THIS A SUCCESSFUL TOY DRIVE :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: all about the kids smiles :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Nov 7 2009, 01:31 PM~15592299
> *THIS EVENT IS A FAMILY ORIENTED EVENT FOR THE KIDS SO PLEASE BE SURE TO BRING YOUR KIDS OUT TO THIS EVENT. THERE WILL BE A LOT OF ENTERTAINMENT OUT THERE FOR THEM. SO BRING THE KIDS LEAVE THE ATTITUDES AND DRAMA AT HOME :biggrin:  LET'S MAKE THIS A SUCCESSFUL TOY DRIVE :thumbsup:
> *


and please no drinking,winos :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 7 2009, 06:39 PM~15593910
> *and please no drinking,winos :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



OH YAH THAT TOO :biggrin: REMEMBER IT IS AT A CHURCH :biggrin: IT WILL BE FUN THOUGH :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

lets not let this getto far back keep in the front


----------



## SJtonelocs (Oct 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 8 2009, 05:30 PM~15600400
> *lets not let this getto far back keep in the front
> *



It took me a second to figure out what you meant but I got it. You wanna keep it to the top :biggrin: The getto threw me off :biggrin: 

*T
T
M
F
T
*


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJtonelocs_@Nov 8 2009, 05:36 PM~15600438
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Q~VO TONY SO DOES THAT MEAN YOU GUYS WILL BE MAKING IT TO OUR TOY DRIVE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Nov 8 2009, 07:02 PM~15601291
> *It took me a second to figure out what you meant but I got it. You wanna keep it to the top :biggrin:  The getto threw me off :biggrin:
> 
> T
> ...


ya i just notice that (my bad) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

:T
T
T
PARA LOS NINOS QUE NO


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Nov 8 2009, 08:11 PM~15601936
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Q~VO ROBERT I HOPE YOU YOUR FAMILY AND YOUR CLUB CAN MAKE IT OUT TO THIS TOY DRIVE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 8 2009, 09:19 PM~15602678
> *ya i just notice that (my bad) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



DON'T TRIP IT'S ALL GOOD :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Nov 9 2009, 09:59 AM~15606705
> *:T
> T
> T
> ...



THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

TTT FOR A GOOD CAUSE


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Nov 9 2009, 02:25 PM~15609090
> *Q~VO ROBERT I HOPE YOU YOUR FAMILY AND YOUR CLUB CAN MAKE IT OUT TO THIS TOY DRIVE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Its one of the toy drives on our list we are going to make it too!!


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Nov 9 2009, 03:08 PM~15610161
> *Its one of the toy drives on our list we are going to make it too!!
> *



Good to hear we will see you out there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Nov 9 2009, 02:30 PM~15609764
> *TTT FOR A GOOD CAUSE
> *



What's up my Brother :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

its all good


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 7 2009, 06:39 PM~15593910
> *and please no drinking,winos :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well then i'll drink befor i go and after :biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

see you guys there!


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 10 2009, 12:30 AM~15617043
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *



Gracias Show Off :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Nov 10 2009, 08:07 PM~15627147
> *well then i'll drink befor i go and after :biggrin:      :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes:   :cheesy: YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT !!!!!


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Nov 10 2009, 08:47 PM~15627662
> *see you guys there!
> *



Gracias Homie we appreciate the support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: See you there!!!!


----------



## orta63 (Apr 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

where the show will be held


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

where the show will be held


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin: Sheoooooooooooow


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

bringing the homies to the top


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Nov 10 2009, 10:31 PM~15628944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 12 2009, 03:01 PM~15646602
> *:biggrin:
> *


thanks for taking tthis to the top


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

:biggrinJ BOY WONDER :biggrin:


----------



## boy64impala (Mar 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 12 2009, 06:20 PM~15648522
> *:biggrinJ BOY WONDER  :biggrin:
> *


So we have A DJ confirmed


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by boy64impala_@Nov 12 2009, 09:12 PM~15650409
> *So we have A DJ confirmed
> *


IS THAT A QUESTION OR A STATEMENT???? :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boy64impala_@Nov 12 2009, 09:12 PM~15650409
> *So we have A DJ confirmed
> *


YES WE HAVEA DJ FOR SURE :cheesy:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

good moring yalll


----------



## mikem (Nov 14, 2009)

Sending personal message to receive info on Chicanos Pride Car Club


----------



## mikem (Nov 14, 2009)

My name is Mike and I am the President of Chicanos Pride Car Club. Our club has been together now for 4 years and we reside in the Central Valley. We noticed the flyer and would like to see if the President of the Chicanos Pride there could contact us. No bad feelings just want to see if we can connect and see what we can work out.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT for my Homies.


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 14 2009, 01:11 PM~15664558
> *TTT for my Homies.
> 
> 
> ...


i like that fastback in the backround :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 14 2009, 06:06 PM~15666175
> *i like that fastback in the backround :biggrin:
> *


Never seen rear bumper guards like that, DAMN there long.


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

THANK YOU GUYS FOR THE HELP ..... SEE YOU AT YOURS :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 14 2009, 01:11 PM~15664558
> *TTT for my Homies.
> 
> 
> ...



DAM JB HAD SOME SERIOUS REAR BUMPER GAURDS ON HIS 68 FASTBACK :0 I THINK HIS PARTNER IS SITTING ON THE OTHER ONE :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Que pasa homies. It was nice seeing you vatos yesterday. hno: hno: hno:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 16 2009, 09:21 PM~15685914
> *
> *


Tommy what up Bro


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 16 2009, 03:20 PM~15681743
> *Que pasa homies. It was nice seeing you vatos yesterday. hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


yes i had alot fo fun, hope ours turns out just as good :cheesy:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

C.H.D will be on the casa too :biggrin: have them waters ready..lol.. might pass out for sooo much riding..lmao.. :biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Can't wait to have you guys on the air! Let's pack this show!


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 17 2009, 04:22 PM~15694158
> *yes i had alot fo fun, hope ours turns out just as good :cheesy:
> *



IT WILL IF YOU BRING YOUR CARDBOARD :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Nov 17 2009, 04:56 PM~15694423
> *C.H.D will be on the casa too  :biggrin:  have them waters ready..lol.. might pass out for sooo much riding..lmao.. :biggrin:
> *



YOU GOT IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Nov 17 2009, 05:27 PM~15694780
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kd55chevy (Sep 28, 2005)

DUKES NOR CAL WELL BE IN THE HOUSE ****


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kd55chevy_@Nov 17 2009, 08:27 PM~15697031
> *DUKES NOR CAL WELL BE IN THE HOUSE  ****
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: GRACIAS BRO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

moring everyone i got my cardboard ready can wait :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 18 2009, 07:12 AM~15701117
> *moring everyone i got my cardboard ready can wait :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I think Ericks kid from the lux gonna call you out so better take two carboards just in case...lol


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Nov 18 2009, 08:15 AM~15701452
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I think Ericks kid from the lux gonna call you out so better take two carboards just in case...lol
> *


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 18 2009, 07:12 AM~15701117
> *moring everyone i got my cardboard ready can wait :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=Beer Run Bobby,Nov 17 2009, 06:27 PM~15694780]
















Can't wait to have you guys on the air! Let's pack this show!





:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

ILL BE THERE FAM..... :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Nov 18 2009, 09:58 AM~15702362
> *=Beer Run Bobby,Nov 17 2009, 06:27 PM~15694780]
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Looks like it's gonna be a good one.


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Nov 18 2009, 08:45 PM~15709084
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Looks like it's gonna be a good one.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Nov 19 2009, 04:20 PM~15717543
> *T
> T
> T
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Gracias!!!!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

i hope to be there


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 20 2009, 08:59 AM~15725428
> *i hope to be there
> *


How is every thing I hope she is doing good ....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Nov 18 2009, 08:45 PM~15709084
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Looks like it's gonna be a good one.
> *


see there


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

hno: hno: Getting closer. :biggrin:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

what up homies parliament will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Nov 21 2009, 01:28 AM~15735734
> *what up homies parliament will be there  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

TTT 

Let us know if you need help. Steve, will you be dancing again? = )
Have you seen your pictures on our website www.sylvias39.com?
I have a lot more of you and the kids dancing, great job!! 
Click on the Show N Shine flyer and it will take you to the Album 6.




> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 21 2009, 09:40 AM~15736672
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT por mi Hente :wow: :wow: :wow: hno: hno:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

T



T




T


----------



## bigmoe64 (Dec 2, 2008)

lifes finest will be there to support


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

lux will be there


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 22 2009, 03:09 PM~15745879
> *lux will be there
> *


ill be mad if you dont come paul :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 22 2009, 05:06 PM~15747065
> *ill be mad if you dont come paul    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


for a while


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT for 3 Firme Clubs. :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 23 2009, 02:21 AM~15751290
> *:biggrin: TTT for 3 Firme Clubs.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GRACIAS!!!!


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

*T
T
T**
 *


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 22 2009, 03:09 PM~15745879
> *lux will be there
> *


Trying to finish my ride, but I will be there to support either way!


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Nov 24 2009, 04:01 PM~15769170
> *Trying to finish my ride, but I will be there to support either way!
> *



LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANY HELP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

THIS IS GONNA BE A GREAT EVENT.......SEE EVERYONE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Nov 25 2009, 02:01 AM~15775571
> *THIS IS GONNA BE A GREAT EVENT.......SEE EVERYONE THERE :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Everything is go good so far so good im glad to hear everyones support


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT for my Compa Jesse :wow: :wow: :wow: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=Beer Run Bobby,Nov 17 2009, 06:27 PM~15694780]
















Can't wait to have you guys on the air! Let's pack this show!






:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Nov 25 2009, 02:28 PM~15779882
> *=Beer Run Bobby,Nov 17 2009, 06:27 PM~15694780]
> 
> 
> ...


Ready for this one to EL MOOSE?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

Firme Classics will be there...!!!!!!


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gangster_@Nov 29 2009, 02:45 PM~15813666
> *Firme Classics will be there...!!!!!!
> *



GRACIAS JOE (THE MASKED MAN) :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 29 2009, 07:07 PM~15815519
> *TTT
> *



TOMMY GRACIAS FOR KEEPING THIS POST ON THE TOP CARNAL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*WE'LL BE THERE WITH KIDS AND THEIR BIKES*


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

WHAT UP BOY I HEAR UR LOOKIN 4 ME


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Nov 30 2009, 10:37 AM~15821582
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

will be there..........$AN JO$E'$ FINE$T :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNIN EVRYONE :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Dec 1 2009, 01:12 AM~15830672
> *will be there..........$AN JO$E'$ FINE$T :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Gracias Homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Dec 1 2009, 08:47 AM~15831939
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU, HOPE IT IS A SUCCESS.


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Dec 1 2009, 08:12 PM~15838971
> *GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU, HOPE IT IS A SUCCESS.
> *



:0 :0 WHAT YOU'RE NOT GOING TO BE THERE???? CALL IN SICK CARNAL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

We gotta get you guys in the radio station ASAP!


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT for my Compa Jesse hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Dec 2 2009, 12:28 PM~15846529
> *We gotta get you guys in the radio station ASAP!
> 
> 
> ...


LET US KNOW WHEN SET A TIME AND WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Dec 2 2009, 03:39 PM~15848775
> *TTT for my Compa Jesse  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: GRACIAS TOMMY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Dec 2 2009, 08:20 PM~15852723
> *LET US KNOW WHEN SET A TIME AND WE WILL BE THERE
> *



:0 :0 I THOUGHT YOU GUYS TOOK CARE OF THAT ALREADY???????


BEER RUN BOBBY CAN YOU START ANNOUNCING OUR EVENT THE NEXT TIME YOU GET ON THE RADIO WHETHER SOMEONE IS THERE OR NOT PLEASE???? ALL THE INFO IS ON THE FLYER. THERE WILL BE A LOT OF ITEMS RAFFLED OFF INCLUDING (2) SETS OF GLASSPACKS AND (2) SETS OF CHROME TIPS, (5) CERTIFICATES FOR INTERIOR EXTERIOR DETAIL (NOT A CAR WASH A DETAIL) AIRBRUSHED SHIRTS OF WHATEVER THE RAFFLE WINNER WANTS, OTHER AIR BRUSHED ITEMS AND LOTS MORE !!!!! INCLUDING THE 50/50 RAFFLE


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Dec 3 2009, 01:58 PM~15861042
> *:0  :0  I THOUGHT YOU GUYS TOOK CARE OF THAT ALREADY???????
> BEER RUN BOBBY CAN YOU START ANNOUNCING OUR EVENT THE NEXT TIME YOU GET ON THE RADIO WHETHER SOMEONE IS THERE OR NOT PLEASE???? ALL THE INFO IS ON THE FLYER. THERE WILL BE A LOT OF ITEMS RAFFLED OFF INCLUDING (2) SETS OF GLASSPACKS AND (2) SETS OF CHROME TIPS, (5) CERTIFICATES FOR INTERIOR EXTERIOR DETAIL (NOT A CAR WASH A DETAIL) AIRBRUSHED SHIRTS OF WHATEVER THE RAFFLE WINNER WANTS, OTHER AIR BRUSHED ITEMS AND LOTS MORE !!!!! INCLUDING THE 50/50 RAFFLE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

its coming in two more weeks hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:
i hope it goes well


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Dec 2 2009, 12:28 PM~15846529
> *We gotta get you guys in the radio station ASAP!
> 
> 
> ...


HEY BOBBY LET ME KNOW WHEN I'LL GO ON THE AIR AND TALK ABOUT THE TOY DRIVE.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Dec 3 2009, 02:58 PM~15861042
> *:0  :0  I THOUGHT YOU GUYS TOOK CARE OF THAT ALREADY???????
> BEER RUN BOBBY CAN YOU START ANNOUNCING OUR EVENT THE NEXT TIME YOU GET ON THE RADIO WHETHER SOMEONE IS THERE OR NOT PLEASE???? ALL THE INFO IS ON THE FLYER. THERE WILL BE A LOT OF ITEMS RAFFLED OFF INCLUDING (2) SETS OF GLASSPACKS AND (2) SETS OF CHROME TIPS, (5) CERTIFICATES FOR INTERIOR EXTERIOR DETAIL (NOT A CAR WASH A DETAIL) AIRBRUSHED SHIRTS OF WHATEVER THE RAFFLE WINNER WANTS, OTHER AIR BRUSHED ITEMS AND LOTS MORE !!!!! INCLUDING THE 50/50 RAFFLE *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: 
Good stuff!!!!!!


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Dec 3 2009, 10:05 PM~15866014
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wow:
> Good stuff!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Dec 3 2009, 02:58 PM~15861042
> *:0  :0  I THOUGHT YOU GUYS TOOK CARE OF THAT ALREADY???????
> BEER RUN BOBBY CAN YOU START ANNOUNCING OUR EVENT THE NEXT TIME YOU GET ON THE RADIO WHETHER SOMEONE IS THERE OR NOT PLEASE???? ALL THE INFO IS ON THE FLYER. THERE WILL BE A LOT OF ITEMS RAFFLED OFF INCLUDING (2) SETS OF GLASSPACKS AND (2) SETS OF CHROME TIPS, (5) CERTIFICATES FOR INTERIOR EXTERIOR DETAIL (NOT A CAR WASH A DETAIL) AIRBRUSHED SHIRTS OF WHATEVER THE RAFFLE WINNER WANTS, OTHER AIR BRUSHED ITEMS AND LOTS MORE !!!!! INCLUDING THE 50/50 RAFFLE
> *


SOUNDS GOOD BRO!!!!!


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Dec 3 2009, 07:52 PM~15864215
> *its coming in two more weeks  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> i hope it goes well
> *


It will be a good one for sure, can't wait I better win atleast one raffle to!


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Dec 4 2009, 12:34 PM~15871383
> *It will be a good one for sure, can't wait I better win atleast one raffle to!
> *


you got to buy a raffle to win a raffle :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

i heard their was reign in the forecast :0


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Dec 4 2009, 05:49 PM~15874350
> *i heard their was reign in the forecast :0
> *


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68+Dec 4 2009, 03:35 PM~15872988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You won't!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Dec 4 2009, 10:32 PM~15877598
> *What? I don't get 5 free tickets for spreading the word!
> You won't!
> *


a hit and run


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:wow: hno: :wow: hno: :wow: hno: :wow: hno:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Dec 4 2009, 05:49 PM~15874350
> *i heard their was reign in the forecast :0
> *



PURPLE REIGN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Dec 7 2009, 01:03 PM~15900750
> *PURPLE REIGN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT for my Multiple Compas. hno: hno:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Dec 7 2009, 04:11 PM~15902169
> *TTT for my Multiple Compas.  hno:  hno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Q~VO COMPA TOMMY


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Dec 5 2009, 08:29 AM~15879330
> *a hit and run
> *


Those are the best!


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

TTMFT 4 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C , CHEVITOS & CHICANOS PRIDE


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

TO THE TOP FOR A GOOD CAUSE.... HOPE IT IS A GOOD TURN OUT FOR THE KID'S..


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

WE GOT TO KEEP THIS AT THE TOP WERE ON A COUNT DOWN
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## orta63 (Apr 25, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE .....


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

DUKES will be there


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Dec 9 2009, 11:16 PM~15933624
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IN FULL FORCE?????


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

its going to a good one


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Dec 9 2009, 11:55 PM~15934015
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: IN FULL FORCE?????
> *



Gona try the more trunks the more beer :biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello! I hope you make it to the Evergreen Inn & Pub in San Jose!

AND IT'S TORO'S (Impalas Magazine co-owner) BIRTHDAY!

Seats are very limited! 

18 & OVER










FOR COMPLETE INFO & to buy tickets online 
go to www.myspace.com/impalasmagazine 

OR JUST GO TO THE EVERGREEN INN! They have tickets for sale there!


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Dec 9 2009, 11:16 PM~15933624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good dukes like the pix.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

PLEASE DON'T FORGET ABOUT THIS EVENT WE ARE TRYING TO DO IT BIG FOR THE KIDS. IT'S ON RAIN OR SHINE WE WILL BE THERE TO COLLECT TOYS FOR THE 250 KIDS WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE CHRISTMAS HAPPEN FOR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Dec 11 2009, 01:26 AM~15945698
> *PLEASE DON'T FORGET ABOUT THIS EVENT WE ARE TRYING TO DO IT BIG FOR THE KIDS. IT'S ON RAIN OR SHINE WE WILL BE THERE TO COLLECT TOYS FOR THE 250 KIDS WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE CHRISTMAS HAPPEN FOR :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

:biggrin: let it ran all weekend so it goes away by next wk end :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Dec 11 2009, 01:26 AM~15945698
> *PLEASE DON'T FORGET ABOUT THIS EVENT WE ARE TRYING TO DO IT BIG FOR THE KIDS. IT'S ON RAIN OR SHINE WE WILL BE THERE TO COLLECT TOYS FOR THE 250 KIDS WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE CHRISTMAS HAPPEN FOR :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

one more week hope to see everyone out there its a rain or shine i know no one like to bring there car out in the rain so bring the daily :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Dec 13 2009, 02:36 PM~15968842
> *one more week hope to see everyone out there its a rain or shine i know no one like to bring there car out in the rain so bring the daily  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Dec 13 2009, 02:36 PM~15968842
> *one more week hope to see everyone out there its a rain or shine i know no one like to bring there car out in the rain so bring the daily  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


IT SHOULD'NT BE RAINING THIS WEEKEND , BUT IF IT DOES -I'LL BE SWINGING BY IN THE RICE ROCKET TO DROP OFF A TOY  :thumbsup:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT I hope the sun is shinning for your event, if not I will support in my Daily.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Dec 11 2009, 01:26 AM~15945698
> *PLEASE DON'T FORGET ABOUT THIS EVENT WE ARE TRYING TO DO IT BIG FOR THE KIDS. IT'S ON RAIN OR SHINE WE WILL BE THERE TO COLLECT TOYS FOR THE 250 KIDS WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE CHRISTMAS HAPPEN FOR :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Dec 13 2009, 03:36 PM~15968842
> *one more week hope to see everyone out there its a rain or shine i know no one like to bring there car out in the rain so bring the daily  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


We there rain or shine!!!


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
count down


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Dec 14 2009, 08:35 PM~15982550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pix jess i like it.


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks like it will be dry for us on Saturday. We look forward to seeing all of you out there!


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

TTT .... Let's make this an event to remember !!


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Dec 14 2009, 12:51 AM~15974620
> *IT SHOULD'NT BE RAINING THIS WEEKEND , BUT IF IT DOES -I'LL BE SWINGING BY IN THE RICE ROCKET TO DROP OFF A TOY   :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANK yOU :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NewStart75_@Dec 14 2009, 03:21 PM~15979374
> *TTT  I hope the sun is shinning for your event, if not I will support in my Daily.
> *



I APPRECIATE THE SUPPORT COMPA :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Dec 14 2009, 04:23 PM~15979847
> *We there rain or shine!!!
> *



RIGHT ON ROBERT THANK YOU :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderg68_@Dec 15 2009, 12:05 PM~15988577
> *TTT .... Let's make this an event to remember !!
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Dec 15 2009, 12:09 PM~15988614
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



DON'T GET SCARED NOW PRIMO :biggrin:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

TTT


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## JUNE BUG--> $JF (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Dec 13 2009, 02:36 PM~15968842
> *one more week hope to see everyone out there its a rain or shine i know no one like to bring there car out in the rain so bring the daily  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


$AN JO$E'$ FINE$T WILL BE IN THA HOUSE SEE U THERE FAM


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=Outlaw66,Dec 11 2009, 02:26 AM~15945698]
PLEASE DON'T FORGET ABOUT THIS EVENT WE ARE TRYING TO DO IT BIG FOR THE KIDS. IT'S ON RAIN OR SHINE WE WILL BE THERE TO COLLECT TOYS FOR THE 250 KIDS WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE CHRISTMAS HAPPEN FOR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 








[/quote]


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

You know the Viking will be there!

T
T
M
F
T
:machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

Good morning to all. We appreciate all of the support & look forward to seeing you all Saturday!


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

no rain in the forcast it should be a nice day so lets do it all the way live
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

It is looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Bundle up the kids and bring them out :biggrin: Bring out the whole family and make a day of it we will have food for sale and hot or cold drinks for sale as well. There will be jumpers for the kids and even child care service :biggrin:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Dec 16 2009, 02:04 PM~15999928
> *It is looking good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Bundle up the kids and bring them out :biggrin:  Bring out the whole family and make a day of it we will have food for sale and hot or cold drinks for sale as well. There will be jumpers for the kids and even child care service :biggrin:
> *


HUMMMM.... COFFEE WITH A LITTLE KICKER???? :cheesy:


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Dec 16 2009, 02:30 PM~16000148
> *HUMMMM.... COFFEE WITH A LITTLE KICKER???? :cheesy:
> *


Gotta stay warm bro !!!


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderg68_@Dec 16 2009, 03:33 PM~16000720
> *Gotta stay warm bro !!!
> *


little bailey's or kalua helps out alot.... :biggrin:


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Dec 16 2009, 03:35 PM~16000736
> *little bailey's or kalua helps out alot.... :biggrin:
> *


Now you got my wheels spinnin' ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Dec 16 2009, 02:30 PM~16000148
> *HUMMMM.... COFFEE WITH A LITTLE KICKER???? :cheesy:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Dec 7 2009, 04:11 PM~15902169
> *TTT for my Multiple Orgasms.  hno:  hno:
> *



:nicoderm: ORALE TOMMY KEEP IT CLEAN COMPA :biggrin:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH+Dec 16 2009, 03:35 PM~16000736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     you know how we do it.


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Dec 16 2009, 05:16 PM~16001166
> *:nicoderm: ORALE TOMMY KEEP IT CLEAN COMPA :biggrin:
> *


Only a few days away Compa Jesse. hno: hno: hno: hno: Must clean carucha and maek it shine. Must get free food for empty stomach. :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NewStart75_@Dec 16 2009, 06:10 PM~16002266
> *Only a few days away Compa Jesse. hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: Must clean carucha and maek it shine. Must get free food for empty stomach.  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Dec 16 2009, 02:30 PM~16000148
> *HUMMMM.... COFFEE WITH A LITTLE KICKER???? :cheesy:
> *


TYPICAL WINO :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hope that you guys can make out this map but it is at the corner of FOX LN and OAKLAND RD. down the street from Carlos Goldstein which is at BROKAW/MURPHY and OAKLAND RD


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

Is this any Better :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

If anybody is unsure of how to get to the Toy Drive I would be happy to post directions from your location just let me know the area you will be coming from :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Dec 16 2009, 07:39 PM~16003250
> *Is this any Better :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


The map is cool bro, but you might take out the Carlos Goldsteins. 
Some of my members might just say they got lost and end of there all day. :biggrin: 
Right Tudy and Moose?


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Dec 16 2009, 09:36 PM~16004585
> *The map is cool bro, but you might take out the Carlos Goldsteins.
> Some of my members might just say they got lost and end of there all day. :biggrin:
> Right Tudy and Moose?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Tudy and Moose Carlos Goldstein is closed that day :biggrin:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: we will be there


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

san jo all day..................... :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

*1 MORE DAY AND A WAKE UP AND IT'S ON. TIME TO START WASHING THE CAR   *


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yesssssssssss


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

:biggrin: time to wash up those car an fix those bikes and dont forget the fam hahahahahhaha :biggrin:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Dec 16 2009, 06:53 PM~16002727
> *TYPICAL WINO :biggrin:
> *


HA HA HA , WHAT HAVE YOU HEARD???? :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Dec 17 2009, 10:20 AM~16008690
> *HA HA HA , WHAT HAVE YOU HEARD???? :biggrin:
> *


not a damn thing,but i witness it :barf:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Dec 16 2009, 09:36 PM~16004585
> *The map is cool bro, but you might take out the Carlos Goldsteins.
> Some of my members might just say they got lost and end of there all day. :biggrin:
> Right Tudy and Moose?
> *


We gona leave the bombs and toys then walk back to the bar :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Dec 17 2009, 11:48 AM~16009662
> *We gona leave the bombs and toys then  walk back to the bar  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



IM GOING WITH YOU!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Dec 17 2009, 11:45 AM~16009638
> *not a damn thing,but i witness it :barf:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: glad i dont remember , so it didnt happen..


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!+Dec 17 2009, 11:48 AM~16009662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Dec 17 2009, 12:26 PM~16010096
> *Damn Tudy, we need a car transporter so when we take a cab ride back home, our rides will be there waiting there for us.   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A SMART PLAN JOHN, POPO WILL BE OUT IN FULL FORCE.. CAB AND TRANSPORTER WILL BE CHEAPER AND SAFER .


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Dec 17 2009, 01:25 PM~16010679
> *SOUNDS LIKE A SMART PLAN JOHN, POPO WILL BE OUT IN FULL FORCE.. CAB AND TRANSPORTER WILL BE CHEAPER AND SAFER THAN THE ALTURITIVE.
> *


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Dec 17 2009, 01:29 PM~16010714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Dec 17 2009, 01:45 PM~16010826
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

SUP STEVIE


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Dec 17 2009, 01:25 PM~16010679
> *SOUNDS LIKE A SMART PLAN JOHN, POPO WILL BE OUT IN FULL FORCE.. CAB AND TRANSPORTER WILL BE CHEAPER AND SAFER than the alternative.
> *


That aint no joke either Greg! :0 
What's a DUI these day's, about $7,000 to $10,000? :angry: :angry: :angry: 
Not to mention the ride getting fucked up and missing parts.


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Dec 15 2009, 04:18 PM~15991052
> *DON'T GET SCARED NOW PRIMO :biggrin:
> *


NEVER ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Dec 17 2009, 02:29 PM~16011219
> *That aint no joke either Greg! :0
> What's a DUI these day's, about $7,000 to $10,000? :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> Not to mention the ride getting fucked up and missing parts.
> *


 :0 :wow: :wow: 

Holly smokes!


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Dec 17 2009, 02:29 PM~16011219
> *That aint no joke either Greg! :0
> What's a DUI these day's, about $7,000 to $10,000? :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> Not to mention the ride getting fucked up and missing parts.
> *


THATS WHAT I AM TALKING BOUT JOHN, IT AINT NO JOKE THESE DAY'S.... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:
JUST THINK WITH 7-10 THOUSAND, YOU CAN DO A LOT BETTER THING'S WITH IT THAN TO TURN IT OVER TO THE POPO..


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Dec 17 2009, 05:11 PM~16012873
> *:0  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> Holly smokes!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Dec 18 2009, 08:36 AM~16018935
> *THATS WHAT I AM TALKING BOUT JOHN, IT AINT NO JOKE THESE DAY'S.... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> JUST THINK WITH 7-10 THOUSAND, YOU CAN DO A LOT BETTER THING'S WITH IT THAN TO TURN IT OVER TO THE POPO..
> *




:yes: :yes:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Dec 18 2009, 08:36 AM~16018935
> *THATS WHAT I AM TALKING BOUT JOHN, IT AINT NO JOKE THESE DAY'S.... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> JUST THINK WITH 7-10 THOUSAND, YOU CAN DO A LOT BETTER THING'S WITH IT THAN TO TURN IT OVER TO THE POPO..
> *


Hell yeah, that's a lot of money to give up like that.
And, that isn't no exaggeration either.
I was with my homie about three years ago when he got his DUI and after the lawer fees, fines and installing a breathalizer thing in his ride, he was about $10 G's. :around: :around:
Plus, his insurance went up too. :angry:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

I guess we got to be cool and stick to hot chocolate tomorrow.  
At least during the event.


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

Tomorrow is the day. Looking forward to seeing everyone & doing it big!


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Dec 18 2009, 10:41 AM~16019943
> *I guess we got to be cool and stick to hot chocolate tomorrow.
> At least during the event.
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: NOPE, JUST HAVE TO LIMIT THE BAILEYS....


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

UCE ALAMEDA WILL BE THERE


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Dec 18 2009, 11:33 AM~16020404
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad: NOPE, JUST HAVE TO LIMIT THE BAILEYS....
> *


   
I got my flasks ready.


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Dec 18 2009, 11:46 AM~16020494
> *UCE ALAMEDA WILL BE THERE
> *



GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIES WE WILL SEE YOU TOMORROW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Dec 18 2009, 01:06 PM~16021082
> *
> I got my flasks ready.
> *


got my bottle just have to get a flask.. then its on.. :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Dec 18 2009, 02:06 PM~16021587
> *got my bottle just have to get a flask.. then its on.. :biggrin:
> *



YOU HAVE BAGS ON YOUR BIKE DON'T YOU :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

CARS WASHED!!! Im ready!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

To The Top For SJ !


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ONE MORE DAY............. :biggrin:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Dec 18 2009, 04:23 PM~16022782
> *YOU HAVE BAGS ON YOUR BIKE DON'T YOU :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NOPE, ROLLIN OLSKOOL BIKE TODAY.... ALL GOOD CAUSE I KNOW THERE WILL BE ALOT OF TRUNKS THERE IF I NEED ONE.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
TIME TO DO IT BIG FOR THE LITTLE ONE'S....


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:420:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

:biggrin: Had a great time chopping it up with all of you. :biggrin: Hope you collected a lot of money and gifts for the kids. Great turn out :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

we wanted to thank chevitos, aztec creation and chicano pride for inviting us to the toydrive, great turn out :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i know we will be there next year :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Great turn out had fun from San Jose's finest cc


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Great turn out, had a good time! Looking forward to the next year!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin: Roman's Custom Detailing would like to Thank CHEVITOS, AZTEC CREATIONS, and CHICANOS PRIDE for a great day and a great turn out. Congrats to the three winners that won a Interior and Exterior detail from Roman's Custom Detailing. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

Great turn out guys...nice to see us all together again like FAMILIA, and of course for the cause...we're gonna make a difference to so many families. And that's how we do it!! Props go to Steve, Jesse and Fish and all there team! Chevitos, Aztec Creations and Chicano's Pride!! And all the families and friends that made this happen...Look forward to next year and all the other events we do together like I said Like FAMILIA!!! Sheoooow!! 

"Firme Classics" Y-Que!


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

weres the pics i seen hella camera's out :biggrin:


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Dec 20 2009, 12:12 AM~16035071
> *weres the pics i seen hella camera's out  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> X2 :biggrin:
> [/quote :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

<span style='colorurple'>*MUCHACHOS!!*


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Good job with the Toy Drive , Wish I`ld a been there all day , had to work the morning. Still got in acouple of hours.
Thanks ; BLVD KINGS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

INDIVIDUALS would like to thank CHEVITOS, AZTEC CREATIONS, and CHICANOS PRIDE for the good day and nice event. Hd a good time!!


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

ON BEHALF OF AZTEC CREATIONS WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OF YOU THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THIS EVENT. IT WAS A HUGE SUCCESS WITH ALL OF YOUR ASSISTANCE. WE HAD A GOAL OF 250 TOYS FOR THE KIDS AND WE EASILY EXCEEDED THAT NUMBER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: COULDN'T HAVE DONE IT WITHOUT ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GRACIAS :biggrin: HAVE A MERRY XMAS AND SAFE NEW YEAR :biggrin: 

I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK CHEVITOS AND CHICANO'S PRIDE FOR COLLABORATING WITH US ON THIS EVENT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Beer Run Bobby :biggrin: 





















:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Dec 20 2009, 04:01 PM~16039229
> *Beer Run Bobby  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


beer run got jumped by the kids in the jumper........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Dec 20 2009, 01:46 PM~16038810
> *ON BEHALF OF AZTEC CREATIONS WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OF YOU THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THIS EVENT. IT WAS A HUGE SUCCESS WITH ALL OF YOUR ASSISTANCE. WE HAD A GOAL OF 250 TOYS FOR THE KIDS AND WE EASILY EXCEEDED THAT NUMBER :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: COULDN'T HAVE DONE IT WITHOUT ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: GRACIAS  :biggrin: HAVE A MERRY XMAS AND SAFE NEW YEAR :biggrin:
> 
> I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK CHEVITOS AND CHICANO'S PRIDE FOR COLLABORATING WITH US ON THIS EVENT.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


good job brothers, wish i could have stayed but there is always next year.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Dec 20 2009, 05:58 PM~16040090
> *good job brothers, wish i could have stayed but there is always next year.
> *



Thank You, No problem Thanks for showing up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Dec 20 2009, 05:54 PM~16040054
> *beer run got jumped by the kids in the jumper........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## dmiraz64 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## dmiraz64 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Dec 19 2009, 08:38 PM~16033511
> *:biggrin: Roman's Custom Detailing would like to Thank CHEVITOS, AZTEC CREATIONS, and CHICANOS PRIDE for a great day and a great turn out. Congrats to the three winners that won a Interior and Exterior detail from Roman's Custom Detailing.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



 I DIDN'T WIN ONE :angry: 


































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

Outlaw66, EL MOOSE, 59drop, dmiraz64, Gangster

Q~VO FAMILIA :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## dmiraz64 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Dec 20 2009, 08:18 PM~16041617
> *Outlaw66, EL MOOSE, 59drop, dmiraz64, Gangster
> 
> Q~VO FAMILIA :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: YOU GUYS DID GOOD BRO, CONGRATS TO CHEVITOS / AZTEC CREATIONS / CHICANOS PRIDE ON A GREAT EVENT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

It was a great turn out . Had a great time ...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Dec 20 2009, 08:14 PM~16041547
> * I DIDN'T WIN ONE :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


I did :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## dmiraz64 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## dmiraz64 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## dmiraz64 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## dmiraz64 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Dec 20 2009, 08:39 PM~16041904
> *I did  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I THOUGHT I SAW YOU SLIP SOME CASH UNDER THE TABLE TOO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Dec 20 2009, 08:39 PM~16041904
> *I did  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Congrats on the win! just call to set up your appointment when u r ready. or pm me so we can schedule u in.


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Dec 20 2009, 09:21 PM~16042475
> *I THOUGHT I SAW YOU SLIP SOME CASH UNDER THE TABLE TOO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dont worry Dave. I never forget the ones I learned from


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Dec 20 2009, 09:29 PM~16042543
> *Dont worry Dave. I never forget the ones I learned from
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

thank you everyone who showed up we did it al the way live. the church was amazed with us, and thank you again it was you guys that made it a success, i can thank you guys enough :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Dec 20 2009, 09:27 PM~16042525
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Congrats on the win! just call to set up your appointment when u r ready. or pm me so we can schedule u in.
> *



You're the MAN Rom thank you for all your support :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Dec 20 2009, 10:37 PM~16043200
> *You're the MAN Rom thank you for all your support :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  Always down to give back to the community. Thank u for letting me be part of this event. Can't wait till next year :biggrin:


----------



## JUNE BUG--> $JF (Nov 4, 2009)

$AN JO$E'$ FINE$T IN THA HOUSE AT CHEVITOS, AZTEC CREATIONS, CHICANOS PRIDE, 1ST ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAD FUN MUCH LOVE :biggrin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT GOOD JOB GUYS


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

YOU GUY'S DID IT GOOD, LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GREAT SUCCESS.. PROPS TO EVERYBODY WHO WAS INVALVED.. GOOD TURN OUT AND I HAD A GOODTIME.. GOOD WAY TO END THE SEASON..


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Great job CHEVITOS, AZTEC CREATIONS and CHICANOS PRIDE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Great jobs homies! Nice turn out!


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH+Dec 21 2009, 08:50 AM~16045575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IT COULDN'T HAVE BEEN SUCH A GREAT SUCCESS WITHOUT ALL OF YOU COMING OUT TO SUPPORT US AS WELL AS THE MAJOR SUPPORT WE HAD FROM ALL THE SPONSORS. I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL OF THE SPONSORS WHO DONATED ITEMS TO THE RAFFLE AND SPENT YOUR WHOLE DAY OUT THERE TO SUPPORT US. YOU ARE THE BACKBONE OF THESE EVENTS. GRACIAS


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Dec 21 2009, 12:27 AM~16044102
> *LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT GOOD JOB GUYS
> *



GRACIAS BROTHER THANK YOU FOR SENDING SJ TROKITA OUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

HAD A GOOD TIME ON SATURDAY TILL NEXT YEAR 
UCE ALAMEDA


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Dec 21 2009, 03:52 PM~16049512
> *HAD A GOOD TIME ON SATURDAY TILL NEXT YEAR
> UCE ALAMEDA
> *



THANK YOU FOR SUPPORTING IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED. IM GLAD YOU HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Dec 20 2009, 09:18 PM~16041617
> *Outlaw66, EL MOOSE, 59drop, dmiraz64, Gangster
> 
> Q~VO FAMILIA :biggrin:
> *


  Good morning to you too Bro...Like I said before loved the show it was fun and always cool to see You and all the compas chillin...cause we're Familia and "That's How We Do It" 

Sheeeeew!!


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gangster_@Dec 23 2009, 09:27 AM~16066854
> * Good morning to you too Bro...Like I said before loved the show it was fun and always cool to see You and all the compas chillin...cause we're Familia and "That's How We Do It"
> 
> Sheeeeew!!
> *


*
Que No Sheeeeeeeeeeoooooooooowwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm strellas manager if some one ones to hire her for their next event..lol. was a great show. props to all that attended


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Dec 20 2009, 08:57 PM~16042152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dmiraz64_@Dec 20 2009, 09:02 PM~16042225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dmiraz64_@Dec 20 2009, 08:11 PM~16041513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at tommy................ :biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

I got jumped in the jumper that day! =/










At first, I thought they liked me. I mean we all screamed together. It was fun!










Then....... I fell.........










And they got me!










And they wouldn't stop. =[










Ughhhhhh!










Nobody would help me! They just laughed and took pictures of it!

Now this is just mean...... I couldn't breath!!!!!!!










I had to fight to get out of that jumping hell hole!













Anything for the kids! It was packed that day! Thank you guys for letting me be apart of it!

=]

Much love,
Beer Run Bobby


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Jan 25 2010, 09:04 PM~16410851
> *I got jumped in the jumper that day!  =/
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

To get tickets go to www.myspace.com/brboldies AND JUST CLICK ON THE COMEDY FLYER THERE!


*******Or get tickets at Hammer & Lewis in ESSJ or The Bamboo Lounge.*******




$10 in advance & $15 at the door!

Everyone gets a 20 plus track oldies C.D.

All $$$$$$ goes to keeping my Oldies Show alive!

$3 Tequilla shots & $4 Margaritas!


----------

